# early season edit



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

oh btw we are all either 13 or 14.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice finally a video where it's not someone's f'ing face the whole time. 
I like how you're recording with two devices at times haha.
Not bad, could use some editing touches if you're into that kind of stuff.
I've always been big into timelapse shots up to the cabin and then timelapse on the lift up strapping in and video coincides with missing to your first drop in and you go from there.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

ah thanks!  and what type of extra editing would you suggest? or was the time lapse the suggestion?


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well more photography basic stuff
Like don't face the sun when you're shooting unless those are your intentions. Different angles for better natural light. For editing there are tutorials on compressing properly and random quality lighting changes you can do that make a HUGE difference.
And just add some transitions from frame to frame.
Maybe it's your housing or camera but there's shadows on the outer edge Not really sure what that's coming from


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

hmm cool thx! i never really even noticed that stuff!


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

oh and when he filmed with two cameras, we only used the one that was on his head. he was just filming with our friends go pro so he could watch himself right away. also, would the shadow be from filming with a contour and its super wide lens (170 degrees)


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

The most advice on filming snowboarding you will ever need! :laugh:

Embeding the video didn't work.

How To Make An Edit on Vimeo


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

thx man


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

And what kind of bindings did the guy in the green pants have? The orange ones.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

they were K2 somthings id unno ill ask next time im with em. yea they are soo sick. one blue other orange=sexy lookin bindings haha. from what iv seen they seem nice and flexy a bit. amazing for rails!


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

found﻿ em. they are K2 hurrithane's


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

conspiracy said:


> found﻿ em. they are K2 hurrithane's


Ok, thanks


----------

